# Marin Pine Mountain



## outlash (9 Oct 2015)

I'm mulling over my options for a MTB just for mucking about on the terrain where my CX bike struggles a little and I came across this which has caught my eye: http://www.marinbikes.com/gb/bikes/description/2016-pine-mountain-1 

To me, it looks like a cross between a tonka toy and an oversized BMX, looks like real bundle of fun. It's definately on my list, or should I be looking for a hardtail for that kind of money?

TIA.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2015)

Almost the same colours as the one I bought back in 1989


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2015)

I hired a Marin Nail Trail on holiday and it was great fun!


----------



## outlash (10 Oct 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Almost the same colours as the one I bought back in 1989
> 
> View attachment 106292



From what I've read, it's a nod to their original model. In fact they're calling it their 'heritage line'



Mrs M said:


> I hired a Marin Nail Trail on holiday and it was great fun!



As it happens, that's on my hardtail list .


----------



## Shadowfax (12 Oct 2015)

Pine Mountain 1 looks very nice hmm.


----------



## outlash (12 Oct 2015)

Still on my list, but a bit of further reading reveals that you can use these 650b+ wheels & tyres on a 29er frame as they come up roughly the same size as 29er wheels. Might be worth expanding the search with the possibility of buying a 29er and a 650b+ wheelset later down the line...


----------



## Shadowfax (13 Oct 2015)

How heavy is that steel frame, can't seem to find a weight anywhere. One would have thought a rigid with a single chain ring would be light I am wondering if its a tad on the beefy side hmm.


----------



## outlash (13 Oct 2015)

If weight were an issue I think it'd be the wheels that would concern me more TBH.


----------



## Jody (14 Oct 2015)

This Marin looks fantastic for the price. Reminds me of the early days when we used to downhill on rigids.



Shadowfax said:


> How heavy is that steel frame, can't seem to find a weight anywhere. One would have thought a rigid with a single chain ring would be light I am wondering if its a tad on the beefy side hmm.



"Weight is one other potential catch. This is a steel bike after all, and it’s no featherweight. I won’t tell you how much it weighs, but rather encourage you to give it a try before you inquire, so you won’t have a preconceived notion in your head based on a number which, at least in the case of the Pine Mountain, is truly irrelevant."

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-reviews/test-ride-review-marin-pine-mountain-27-5/


----------



## Shadowfax (14 Oct 2015)

Thanx for the link Jody.

I think this is one bike that needs to be test ridden and you will either love it or hate it depending on what you have been brought up on.

I can't help feeling that Marin have missed a trick here though, a few more bucks they may have had something, perhaps they have ? Dunno but I'm going to book a test ride if I can find one ? and stick it on my chrizzy list ! That's if its all its cracked up to be.


----------

